# Nibbling



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Does anyone have tips to stop this or why they do it? Even when I've washed my hands (mild smelling soap) or rubbed them in bedding, my fingers are still a gnawing post. Not all of them do it, and I don't want it to become a bad habit that spreads. I wouldn't mind if they did it softly, but they chew pretty hard. They've got enough casual mix and I give them fresh foods at least every other day. Thanks.


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

It may be that they are trying to affectionately chew off your fingernails - mine used to do that since it feels like a foreign object stuck to my finger. I also have had a few that would chew off chunks of dead skin...affectionately.

If they nibble too hard, just readjust them in your hand until they stop. You can have a table-top playground to set them down in/play in if they are antsy. Be careful not to instantly put them down the second they nibble too hard- they will learn that this is a behavior that will result in something they want. Make sure to set them down AFTER they are DONE nibbling and have started a new behavior, like grooming or sniffing.

If they're biting because they're stressed out/afraid of you and trying to be put down, then try laying your hand in their cage so they come to you. Let them walk on your hand, but don't pick them up or wrap your fingers around them. The tabletop playground is also good for this.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Haha, they've grown out of it by now! I'm thinking it was maybe just a baby behavior? I'll keep that mind for later litters though. Thanks for the reply.


----------

